# repairing defective DVD drives in dv6000 series HP laptops



## mmorlan62 (Dec 22, 2007)

Hi there,

First, this is a call to HP to replace this defective batch of drives. It is obvious from the kludged silicon applied to a defective part in an attempt to keep it in place that these drives are sub-standard.

I have a dv6253cl with a TSSTCorp TS-L632D optical drive. I bought it refurbished and discovered the drive failed to mechanically latch fully, preventing proper mounting of inserted discs. A quick warranty replacement and I was doing fine...

until three months later when the latch failed again. I was out of my 90-day refurb warranty so decided to fix it myself.

The failure is the loosening of one of the plastic sliders inside the drive's shell. A spring-loaded plunger at the back of the disc tray applies outward pressure against the latch at the front-bottom of the disc tray that, in turn, engages a notch on this slider causing it to come loose. Smudges of silicon have been applied in a vain attempt to keep the slider in place.

This tutorial will help you snap that plastic slider back into place:

1. Remove the optical drive using this handy video provided by HP at;
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...n&product=3442974&rule=9124&docname=c00966752

2. Place the drive on a flat surface.

3. Remove the three, tiny bolts holding the top casing of the drive on and pivot the casing away to reveal the guts of the drive.

4. Note the right-hand plastic slider (if observing the drive from the "outside" bezel) is loose. (If it isn't, you have another problem not addressed by this tutorial.)

5. Simply slip the plastic slider back under any tabs (there is one on the bottom of the drive) and into its corner pocket near the data connector. It should snap lighting into place.

6. Reverse your disassembly steps.

Good luck,

Michael Morlan


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Hi Michael and welcome to TSF.
Sorry to hear about your problems and thanks for your advice.


----------



## mmorlan62 (Dec 22, 2007)

Hi John,

Glad to be of some help.

A quick follow-up. The DVD drive slipped its moorings after only two days so I'm on to gluing the plastic rail in place. Perhaps a bi-part epoxy is the right choice.

Again, HP, why won't you make this right?

Michael


----------

